# Calling All Home Theater Junkies...



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2012)

As the title indicates, I know there are a few home theater buffs that frequent EB.com so I thought I would ask for some suggestions. Looking to get suggestions for a good sturdy wall-mount for my new Samsung 55" LCD LED TV (approx. weight is 35.7lbs). A few caveats though. I already have one of these in my basement and purchased a wall-mount from monoprice.com. It's a well-built sturdy mount only it is very stiff &lt;insert joke here&gt; and difficult to easily move the TV in and out from the wall. That TV is also an LED version and is fairly thin but is an older model. The TV even flexes some when I have to pull it away from the wall (grasping from the top &amp; bottom). The good thing about that though is I really never have to move that TV away from the wall unless I need to plug/unplug something. So it basically stays put. The TV I am putting upstairs is one of the newest Samsung LCD LED TVs. This thing is even thinner yet (at 1.2") and only has a 0.5" bezel. Not much to grab onto there &lt;insert joke here&gt;. So I'm looking for a wall-mount that is sturdy but at the same time has good articulation that is very smooth &lt;insert joke here&gt;. The best I've found so far based on reviews I've read is manufactured by CheetahMounts. I'm leaning toward that unit but wanted to check here. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 5, 2012)

I've bought all of mine from Monoprice. You might check BestBuy, etc. and test them in the store. You will pay an arm and a leg though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2012)

It's always been easiest on my checkbook when I check out the items in-store (ie Best Buy), find the ones I like, then scour the internet for the best prices. I've done this with most of my major purchases (I got a new Calloway golf driver online for $90, when even the brick&amp; mortar "discount" stores were selling it for $200).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Perhaps I'll make a run to Best Buy this weekend and see what they have. I agree though, I like to look in the store first and then buy online to save money. Especially for this particular item, most TV mounts I've seen in other stores are ridiculously priced. Upwards of $200 or more. Monoprice and the like are usually more modestly priced around $50-$60 which is what I am looking to spend.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 6, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> I agree though, I like to look in the store first and then buy online to save money. Especially for this particular item, most TV mounts I've seen in other stores are ridiculously priced. Upwards of $200 or more. Monoprice and the like are usually more modestly priced around $50-$60 which is what I am looking to spend.


Better yet, get the barcode scanner app for your smartphone and find the item cheaper online while still standing in the store. Walk over to the customer support desk, show them the price online, and walk out with the price match.
I'm single handedly putting Lowes and Home Depot out of business this way. My goal is 30 cents on the dollar, but my average is more like 60-70% cost.

Good luck with the HT! I have a DLP projector w/10ft screen &amp; Onkyo 5.1 S/S receiver, but it's in a blank room. For my money, a movie room needs a theme and I'm starting to put together a Star Wars room. Star Wars foosball table is up next.

I don't understand why flat screens are so popular when for less money you can go BIG with a DLP projector.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 6, 2012)

The reason I don't want a projector is the long term O&amp;M costs of replacing the bulb. Not to mention I don't have a room big enough in my house to get a large throw, nor anywhere to mount it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 6, 2012)

But I did just pick up an LG 42" LED TV for $190 on clearance at Best Buy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> Better yet, get the barcode scanner app for your smartphone and find the item cheaper online while still standing in the store. Walk over to the customer support desk, show them the price online, and walk out with the price match.


Good idea. I have yet to get that nice little app.



Wolverine said:


> I don't understand why flat screens are so popular when for less money you can go BIG with a DLP projector.


In my opinion, no projector to date can compete with the picture clarity and definition of a local-dimming LED-backlit LCD. Not to mention the cost to replace the bulb of a DLP projector. Typical life on a DLP bulb is right around 2 years. At approx. $400 per bulb, that equates to the price of a decent LCD LED TV. So I suppose since that is a wash it really comes down to personal preference on picture quality. +1 on the Star Wars theme BTW...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> The reason I don't want a projector is the long term O&amp;M costs of replacing the bulb. Not to mention I don't have a room big enough in my house to get a large throw, nor anywhere to mount it.


+1



mudpuppy said:


> But I did just pick up an LG 42" LED TV for $190 on clearance at Best Buy.


Yeah you just can't beat those prices anymore. Nice buy.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 6, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> In my opinion, no projector to date can compete with the picture clarity and definition of a local-dimming LED-backlit LCD.


No doubt you are correct. But clarity-shmarity... it's BIG ! ! !


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm also looking at upgrading to something in the 55-60" range and had considered projectors. Unfortunately the house layout just doesn't allow for one to work (large footprint living room with 18" ceilings and a built-in entertainment "nook"). We're probably going to stick with an LED, but not sure if we'll drop the extra $ for 3D capabilities...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ... large footprint living room with 18" ceilings...


HOLY CHIT! Might want to invest in an iPod to watch your movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2012)

Wrong units never hurt anything, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

kind of related, but does anyone use a good fan for cooling a stereo receiver inside of an enterntainment center?

at our new years eve party we had to take the receiver out of the entertainment unit and put a fan on it to keep it working, i guess they are not meant for prolonged hours cranked up for "home use"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> kind of related, but does anyone use a good fan for cooling a stereo receiver inside of an enterntainment center?
> 
> at our new years eve party we had to take the receiver out of the entertainment unit and put a fan on it to keep it working, i guess they are not meant for prolonged hours cranked up for "home use"


That used to happen in college a lot at house parties. I had this window fan that was meant for "dorm use" so it was small and thin. I had my receiver on the top-most shelf and there was approx. 5-6" in between that and the top of the entertainment center (glass cover) which was enough to fit the fan in. It would never overload when I had that fan on it with the music cranked for 6 hours or more. Another option would be to get a slim PC case fan. I would think a 120mm fan would do the job or maybe two of them side by side. I think you can also get 200mm fans but not sure how readily available they are compared to the 120mm variety. Just need to find a 120-12V power brick or equivalent.

I don't use entertainment centers anymore for that reason. Though I don't have house parties anymore either...LOL. But my electronics rack has glass shelves and is open on the front, back and sides so plenty of airflow.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks I think i have an old PC fan I can rig up, if not I will check at staples or someplace, the receiver is open in the front with large air slits in the back.. its been a long time since I had a party where the stereo was cranked for more than 4 hours, but it sure kills a good party when the music dies..

its weird that bestbuy and the like dont sell these type fans to go with the surround sound receivers....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> thanks I think i have an old PC fan I can rig up, if not I will check at staples or someplace, the receiver is open in the front with large air slits in the back.. its been a long time since I had a party where the stereo was cranked for more than 4 hours, but it sure kills a good party when the music dies..
> 
> its weird that bestbuy and the like dont sell these type fans to go with the surround sound receivers....


Figured I would try a search and wouldn't you know it, Amazon does have something. LOL...of course they do. Not a bad price either. Might have to get me one of these.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> its weird that bestbuy and the like dont sell these type fans to go with the surround sound receivers....


This is why you never throw old computers away. You disassemble them and use the bits and pieces for other fun projects around the house.

Bonus points if you use an old computer power supply to power your news home entertainment center cooling system.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2012)

I've always had a few blocks of wood in between my components to help promote airflow. Typically I would take a 2x4 and rip it in half and cut it into 10" lengths. They can be painted/stained to match the entertainment center or components so they don't look like they're straight from the t-park.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 10, 2012)

I hear ya on the bracket, I got a 300+ one from best buy. It works amazing, swivels and tips etc... just so damned expensive. I like Wolverine's bar code app. approach. On the projector note, I've got this setup in our basement. 10ft screen and 1080HD from a PS3, shining on a white wall. It looks amazing, even tho it's not on a screen. My only objection is that it has to be nearly dark to get the full theater effect (especially night time scenes), tho watching with a 60W lamp on in the back of the room isn't too bad. Have had it for three years and it runs probably 10 hrs a week. Haven't had to replace the bulb yet *knocks on wood*. At 10', Marvel vs. Capcom hands out seizures like trick-or-treat candy. It's also a blast to take it out on the patio and play tiger woods10 on the WII, almost like being on a real course. If you have the room, a projector has better value IMO.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> kind of related, but does anyone use a good fan for cooling a stereo receiver inside of an enterntainment center?
> 
> at our new years eve party we had to take the receiver out of the entertainment unit and put a fan on it to keep it working, i guess they are not meant for prolonged hours cranked up for "home use"


One of my amplifiers literally caught on fire once. Not good.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 11, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> kind of related, but does anyone use a good fan for cooling a stereo receiver inside of an enterntainment center?
> 
> at our new years eve party we had to take the receiver out of the entertainment unit and put a fan on it to keep it working, i guess they are not meant for prolonged hours cranked up for "home use"


Onkyo?


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2012)

Onkyo's and Yamaha's run notoriously hot. My Pioneer if run at high output while doing a lot of video processing will get uncomfortably hot, but those heat sinks on the ICE amps are roughly the size of my head, and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 12, 2012)

My Denon has never had a heat issue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive had my Denon for years without any problem. Its outlasted every other component in my system.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2012)

My Denon 3801 lasted I think 12 years before one of the rear channels crapped out on me. That includes making a few trips cross country. The other 5 channels are still functioning to this day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2012)

My Pioneer Elite series has been able to take quite the beating. Also had another Pioneer before that which lasted through college and all the house parties. The amp finally started having power issues after college around the 12-year mark.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm looking at upgrading soon, so this is helpful for me. Anyone have issues with Bose? also, whats the best bang for your buck (used, new, brands, ect.) IYO?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I'm looking at upgrading soon, so this is helpful for me. Anyone have issues with Bose? also, whats the best bang for your buck (used, new, brands, ect.) IYO?


Best bang for your buck that I've seen lately has actually been Onkyo. It's tough to beat the price for all that you can get in some of the 5.1 and 7.1 packages. But two things, as others mentioned, they tend to run hot and they are more on the "mid-grade" level in terms of performance from what I've seen. They usually have nice features though. If you're looking to go for more power and long-term brand reliability, then you will pay more of premium when looking at higher end systems like Denon, Bose, Pioneer Elite, Marantz, etc. Two key features for me in my recent upgrade were plenty of HDMI ports (in &amp; out) and on-screen display for programming/setting up speakers. And finally input modes that are customizable. Man is that so much nicer than the old single line LCD set-up. One other thing I'd be looking for if I were to upgrade again would be Ethernet/Wi-Fi connectivity. Hope that helps.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I'm looking at upgrading soon, so this is helpful for me. Anyone have issues with Bose? also, whats the best bang for your buck (used, new, brands, ect.) IYO?


Run from Bose kicking and screaming. It is 100% marketing, and has the worst price to performance ratio of all things audio.

If you can provide us with what it is your looking for and approximate price point, I can give you some suggestions.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the intel guys! I'm in the air on price, nothing over 1k tho. Don't know what I'd gain 5.1 vs. 7.1 and after listening to a Bose setup at Best Buy (base cab and three speakers) am kinda hooked for 8fiddy. I've got a projector basement setup. I like KF's HDMI port and on-screen display req's and would steer this way. Ethernet would be cool, access to Pandora would be nice (but maybe on the PS3?). As for my specs: under a grand, upperend sound, good base, HDMI's and onscreen prog.. Ethernet, sure... and used is ok.

PBr


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this including speakers?


----------



## pbrme (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got speakers covered... unless there's a sweet package


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2012)

My suggestion would be the Denon AVR-2312. 105 wpc, supports Pandora, Rhapsody, etc, interfaces with Apple devices, has Audyssey (automated speaker calibration for distance and room nodes), and runs about $850. For a bit less, you can get the AVR-2112 which is more or less the same features with less power. Audioholics is my store of choice for just about everything if they carry it, as they add on to the factory warranties and have great customer service. At this price point, I think they're better than all the competition including the Pioneer VSX line.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Supe, any comments on my first post?


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2012)

knight1fox3 - While I don't have any experience with them, Chief Mounts come pretty highly regarded (I had a lot of people steering me towards them for a projector mount). I wish I could offer more insight than that, but I'm actually going to pick up one of the Monoprice mounts myself for my 37" Samsung in the bedroom, since it'll never get moved once its up there.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2012)

I thank you sir


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 - While I don't have any experience with them, Chief Mounts come pretty highly regarded (I had a lot of people steering me towards them for a projector mount). I wish I could offer more insight than that, but I'm actually going to pick up one of the Monoprice mounts myself for my 37" Samsung in the bedroom, since it'll never get moved once its up there.


Thanks!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 16, 2012)

Supe said:


> Run from Bose kicking and screaming. It is 100% marketing, and has the worst price to performance ratio of all things audio.


We got a Bose iPod Series II deck from MIL for Christmas. It's a nice little package, but would NOT have spent my own money to buy it. Since it was a gift, I can't complain.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Run from Bose kicking and screaming. It is 100% marketing, and has the worst price to performance ratio of all things audio.
> ...


The little cutesy stuff like that, the radio, etc, are fine, albeit tremendously overpriced. It's when you get into the actual surround systems where "oh, a tiny cube can recreate what a full size range of drivers can" marketing comes into play that you really want to run. I've actually seen measured frequency response plots from Bose systems, and the frequency range that is actually omitted due to driver size and crossover points is truly staggering.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 16, 2012)

I've always questioned Bose products anyway as they don't release specs on power ratings.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2012)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


can you share those plots? Personally I like Bose products. Yes, simply due to brand recognition they are often quite overpriced but again I like the sound. I haven't seen any frequency response data (which is why I'd be interested in them). I understand that the intent from the beginning of Dr. Amir Bose was to make a product that is pleasing to the human ear and not necessarily to to produce an accurate representation of the actual sound source. Really, if one can't hear the difference then what does it matter? I like to see the Bose response data superimposed over the typical human ear response curve.


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2012)

MA: Do a Google search for "Bose frequency response plots". It will likely come out near the top of the list (WebNazi won't let me open it at work, but you'll probably find a lengthy thread on the audioholics website). IIRC, the frequencies that weren't reproduced fell into the areas that the ear is most sensitive to - e.g., not the extended highs or just the sub 30hz stuff, but a significant portion of the midrange as well.

The problem with the "intent" of Bose is that it may have been the case in the 80's, where the speakers were far more substantial in both size and sound. The newest is pure marketing, e.g. have the customer stand in a 4x4 square of cubes with an 8 inch woofer on the floor bloating out midbass to generate oohs and ahhhs over "yes, I can hear noise all around me, this is great!" Rarely does anyone take the time to do an A/B comparison with even a mid-grade home theater system. If one can't hear the differences between them (and they're _not_ subtle), then why fork over Bose bucks when you can duplicate the sound using a dirt cheap home theater in a box?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2012)

Supe: thanks for the reply.



Supe said:


> Rarely does anyone take the time to do an A/B comparison with even a mid-grade home theater system. If one can't hear the differences between them (and they're _not_ subtle), then why fork over Bose bucks when you can duplicate the sound using a dirt cheap home theater in a box?


very valid point. Cambridge Sounds Works is a great direct alternative to Bose stuff. They came out with a compact speaker system shorthly after Bose started pushing the cubes. CSW sounded just as good for ~1/2 the price.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2012)

If I had the money, space, and understanding wife in the ways of home theater goodness, I'd make my own for a fraction of even the fraction of Bose or any other manufacturer prices. It'd also be way more fun than opening a box to pre-made speakers.


----------



## mrt406 (Jan 17, 2012)

Any of y'all have insight into HTPCs? I put together a build about a year ago for storing/playing movies, music, etc. but I'm having a hard time finding a playback software that I like. I've tried XBMC and Mediaportal but don't find them to be particularly user friendly, especially for the rest of my family who aren't particularly savvy when it comes to that sort of thing. Anybody have any recommendations on something more easily accessible?

Also, anyone have any recommendations on an HTPC remote that I don't have to blow the bank on (e.g. Harmony remotes)?


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2012)

MA: And even then, most of the smaller competitor systems use separate tweeters and mids (heck, even decent cheapie computer speakers do that). From a physics standpoint, a 2.5" paper drive does a poor job of reproducing high frequencies like a dome tweeter would, and it doesn't have the surface area or excursion xmax capable of satisfactorily producing mid-low frequencies (sub 300hz range). Jack of some trades, master of none.

MS: If you're space limited, there is a relatively inexpensive project out there called the Overnight Sensations that are worth giving a look. There are a few guys out there that even sell the pre-cut flat pack enclosures for it. Small enough for spousal approval, infinite options to finish it, and there's little to nothing that can beat it at that price point.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2012)

Weeeeeelllllllllll...

1) With a 2-year old and mini-#2 on the way in t-minus 3 weeks, thall shalt not introduce more noise into the house.

2) No money

3) We don't watch TV much anyways


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2012)

mrt406 said:


> Any of y'all have insight into HTPCs? I put together a build about a year ago for storing/playing movies, music, etc. but I'm having a hard time finding a playback software that I like. I've tried XBMC and Mediaportal but don't find them to be particularly user friendly, especially for the rest of my family who aren't particularly savvy when it comes to that sort of thing. Anybody have any recommendations on something more easily accessible? Also, anyone have any recommendations on an HTPC remote that I don't have to blow the bank on (e.g. Harmony remotes)?


Have you looked at MediaBrowser at all? It's another more simple alternative to XBMC, though a lot of people like XBMC better due to plugin support, etc. It's based off Windows Media Player.

As far as remotes go, there are a number of touch screen offerings (including the Logitechs) that are now in the sub $300 range.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Any recommendations on a wall-mount for two 6.5" bookshelf speakers I have? Dimensions are 13" x 8-1/4" x 7-5/8" (appox. 9 lbs.). So far my research has pointed to B-tech or Pinpoint. I don't have experience with either of them though.

EDIT: so far this what I found: http://www.amazon.co.../ref=pd_sim_e_1

They get good reviews, are sturdy and easy to install. And where I plan to mount them I wouldn't need to drill into the speaker housing (no pre-existing mounting holes) because it looks like the clamps are tight enough to hold them in place (with 0 deg. tilt). Would rather not muck up the speaker's nice exterior finish. Any suggestions are still welcomed.


----------



## a-hat (Feb 22, 2012)

Do donkey shows look better on home theaters?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2012)

It makes you look like a bigger ass than you actually are.


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Any recommendations on a wall-mount for two 6.5" bookshelf speakers I have? Dimensions are 13" x 8-1/4" x 7-5/8" (appox. 9 lbs.). So far my research has pointed to B-tech or Pinpoint. I don't have experience with either of them though.
> 
> EDIT: so far this what I found: http://www.amazon.co.../ref=pd_sim_e_1
> 
> They get good reviews, are sturdy and easy to install. And where I plan to mount them I wouldn't need to drill into the speaker housing (no pre-existing mounting holes) because it looks like the clamps are tight enough to hold them in place (with 0 deg. tilt). Would rather not muck up the speaker's nice exterior finish. Any suggestions are still welcomed.


Sanus makes some OK stuff as well. My suggestion is to just stay away from the ball and socket type swivel mounts. Every one I've ever used has collapsed/sagged over time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Supe said:


> Sanus makes some OK stuff as well. My suggestion is to just stay away from the ball and socket type swivel mounts. Every one I've ever used has collapsed/sagged over time.


I did look at some Sanus stuff but the reviews weren't that great. I don't think the one I posted had a ball and socket type, did it? I plan on adjusting them so the speaker basically sits level.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2012)

Doesn't look like it, DK. The ones I like use serrations/ribs to lock them in at the angle you want. If you're having them sit level, have you considered just a shelf- type bracket?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Supe said:


> If you're having them sit level, have you considered just a shelf- type bracket?


Any suggestions? Something sleek yet sturdy. Haven't really found anything that jumps out at me as being very reliable as a simple shelf-type.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 23, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > If you're having them sit level, have you considered just a shelf- type bracket?
> ...


Depends on your decor and the speker size. I'd look at some typical generic shelving and see if something fits your erquireemnts. It does not need to be "speaker shelving". Look at decorative shelf brackets and some finish wood. apply a nice router treatment to the exposed edge...done.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Depends on your decor and the speker size. I'd look at some typical generic shelving and see if something fits your erquireemnts. It does not need to be "speaker shelving". Look at decorative shelf brackets and some finish wood. apply a nice router treatment to the exposed edge...done.


Thanks for the tip MA. The two speakers I am planning to mount are not small, the dimensions are 13" x 8-1/4" x 7-5/8" (appox. 9 lbs.). I will look into something that matches the black wood-grain finish of my Cerwins.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 23, 2012)

np. If only I could type. I put up some Bose 141 as rear speakers. I just used some metal "L" brackets from Lowes with a wood shelf that had a decorative treatment on the edge. cheap, and it worked just fine. The metal isn't the prettiest but then again neither is my basement (where they are).


----------



## pbrme (Dec 14, 2012)

Revived this thread for advice.

I've got an Optoma 7155 that is giving me grief. I had it on in our movie room, left for a while, came back and there was a distinct burnt plastic aroma and no picture. I just thought it was the lamp, as we've used the piss out of it in the last 4yrs. I yarded it off the cieling, ordered a new lamp assy., installed new one and it still wasn't showing anything. Took it back apart and found the new lamp front glass cracked when heated up, 99.9% sure I didn't touched it, bad from factory?, who knows. So I put the old lamp back in to rediagnos, there's light coming out of the projector housing and a faint beam out the lens, so old lamp seems to be working. If I walk the projector over to a wall, you can actually start to see a 6" square screen image at about a foot away.

I should have paid more attention in the first place. I remember it had an error (amber) LED light up, but I don't remember which one (Power, Lamp, Temp). Searched the webs last night, and Fixya.com popped up but is a bitch to find anything useful. Has anyone had experience in DIY projector fix'n?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Reviving an old thread here to get advice on a good projector not necessarily for a home theater but potentially for work presentations and such. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

Connects to any iPhone...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 6, 2015)

Was at a presentation from one of our vendors and he used the mini projector above. You can find it here.

It's a bit pricey, not sure if you could get it at a better price somewhere else. He connected it to his laptop, not sure if it would work with iPads/iPhones etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thought I would re-incarnate this thread thanks to a post by @Dleg which I will copy below and then include my own specs.  STEREO WAR!!!  @Supe isn't allowed to compete though.........j/k  



Dleg said:


> Well I wouldn't call it a "home theater" because it's just in our living room and must fit in with the other functions of the living room, but here's the basics:
> 
> pre-amp: Outlaw Audio model 975 (new - sounds good but HDMI passthrough sucks so I've had to wire stuff direct to TV and send a separate HDMI from the bluray to the preamp))
> 
> ...


Pre-amp:  Pioneer ELITE VSX-21TXH AVR (w/ HDMI pass-through) - 800W @ 0.09%THD (verified with Tektronix 2235 Oscilloscope)






Speakers:  Cerwin-Vega E-715 15" towers w/ on-board tweeter &amp; mid-range control (#8 AWG copper wiring); C-V 13" bookshelves-rear; C-V center channel w/ dual 6" drivers; C-V LW-12 12" front firing powered sub-woofer (300W); Jensen JS-1000A floor-firing powered sub-woofer (200W)






EQ:  Yamaha dual 10-channel Equalizer

Amplifier:  Adcom GFA-5500; Two channel power amplifier; 200 w/ch RMS into 8 Ohms; Frequency response 10 Hz - 20 kHz plus 0, minus 0.25 dB; THD &lt; 0.18%






Video:  Samsung 55" LED HDTV 240Hz and Samsung Blu-ray player (1080p/60, 1080p/24, 4K) complete with HDMI and 5.1/7.1 channel *analog* outputs


----------



## csb (Apr 19, 2016)

We now own a projector and a ten-inch screen for backyard movie night. It's still cold outside, so we test ran it inside last night. I used some old computer speakers from 1999.


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2016)

That's one tiny screen!


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2016)

I still lust after a serious two channel setup with some McIntosh tube amps, KF.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Supe said:


> That's one tiny screen!


Agreed.  Don't worry @csb, 10" is.........umm.....a good size.


----------



## csb (Apr 19, 2016)

HA! Whoops. Ten FEET is the size of the screen.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 19, 2016)

Because we all knew 10 inches would never be enough for @csb ....


----------



## Dleg (Apr 19, 2016)

Speaking of 10 inches, those are some big speakers, @knight1fox3!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 19, 2016)

she just loved my big 10 inch......record of my favorite blues!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 20, 2016)

Was everyone so consumed with screen size that nobody noticed that they were using a 10-foot screen to watch Teen Mom?


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

BTW, @knight1fox3 - what's an MC302 running for on the used market these days?


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Was everyone so consumed with screen size that nobody noticed that they were using a 10-foot screen to watch Teen Mom?


I didn't know it was Teen Mom, but the instant recognition sure tells us something about your viewing habits, Jeb...


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 20, 2016)

Supe said:


> I didn't know it was Teen Mom, but the instant recognition sure tells us something about your viewing habits, Jeb...


Wasn't hard to figure out...just Googled MTV and Leah.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Supe said:


> BTW, @knight1fox3 - what's an MC302 running for on the used market these days?


I haven't seen them for less than $4500, new or used.  They are a premium item.  My neighbor has one and the thing is damn sweet.  He's also got an old pair of Klipsch towers that can really put the sound out.



Supe said:


> I didn't know it was Teen Mom, but the instant recognition sure tells us something about your viewing habits, Jeb...


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

That's kind of what I had figured.  I think the original MSRP was about $5500.  But at the time, they were as good as you were going to get for 300 WPC.


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Wasn't hard to figure out...just Googled MTV and Leah.


Nice try. When you're ready, we're waiting for you in the Engineer Girls forum.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 17, 2016)

My 83 year old neighbor had the Best Buy Geek Squad come out and give him a quote for outfitting and installing his home theater.  He has a projector and wanted them to run wires in the walls for him so that he can mount the projector on the ceiling (he's finishing his basement and wanted this done before he drywalled the ceiling).  They quoted him over $5400 for equipment and labor.  He told them he didn't really want or need external speakers (he just uses the speaker built into the projector) but they quoted him a full set of Martin Logan speakers with a Denon receiver and a $300 Logitech RF remote.  They wanted $750 for a screen, $150 for a projector mount, $100 for a 5 meter HDMI cable, $90 FOR A 1 METER HDMI CABLE (the fuck!), and $80 for a surge protector.  All that plus $800 to install all that shit with an open ceiling. 

 
I just put in an Amazon order for a little over $150 for everything he actually needs, and I'm going to help him install it...should take a couple hours, tops.  What a fucking ripoff.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2016)

Ouch, glad you're able to help￼ him out

That scenario describes why I tried to do as much of my own shit as possible, pretty much everyone everywhere is trying to fuck you over


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 17, 2016)

Nicely done @wilheldp_PE!  Seems like organized crime with the prices they quoted.  Their PC repair "services" are no better either.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 18, 2016)

Those prices are crazy, but hey if people are willing to pay that then more power to them right? That's capitalism.


----------



## MetsFan (May 18, 2016)

Monster HDMI cables are definitely worth the money /sarcarsm

That's crazy...


----------



## jeb6294 (May 18, 2016)

It's been pretty well documented that Best Buy's profit margin on cables is beyond enormous.  Most people buy their BS and don't realize that an HDMI cable is digital so it'll either work or it won't and all the gold plated connectors in the world won't make a difference.  The last time I got one from Best Buy was only because the cable I got from Amazon hadn't showed up yet and I really wanted to hook up my new TV.  The HDMI got returned to Best Buy a few days later when the Amazon box showed up.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2016)

Even Amazon can be overpriced.  Monoprice.com FTW.  I've even got a 30+ footer that feeds my projector in the theater with zero issue from them.


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2016)

Amazon was pretty good in the past? I recently bought a bunch of 0.5 and 1.0 m HDMI cables to hook up all the kids video game consoles (with cool HDMI converters for the old PS2s and Wiis).  They were super cheap, especially buying a pack of 3.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 18, 2016)

I usually check Monoprice against Amazon for total cost when buying cables.  Amazon generally wins out simply due to free Prime shipping.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

I finally completed the addition of a remote control repeater to my home theater system.  When I moved into my new place, I put the audio cabinet off in a corner, which made it very hard for the remote to work properly.  You'd have to hold the remote off at a weird angle to change the volume, and about 80% of the time the system would not properly power up or down, requiring additional steps.  So I bought one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Products-IR-Repeater-extender/dp/B009ZGK6QS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1475174950&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=remote+repeater

and it is pretty awesome so far.  It seems really well built.  I only have two things connected to it - my preamp/processor and a CD changer.  My TV is wall mounted with a nice wood cabinet underneath it that holds the center speaker, Tivo, and Bluray player. I stuck the repeater's IR receiver to the back wall of that cabinet, and ran it via an extender cable (purchased on Amazon at the same time) to the audio cabinet.  Then I just stuck two of the emitters to the IR sensors on the components, plugged the repeater in, and it worked without any further trouble.  No more holding the remote out and to the side to get it to work!

I also installed the cheap little PlayStation 2 HDMI adapter, but I'm less thrilled about that.  The video quality seems less than I would have expected, and it seems to only work in 4:3 mode (confirmed by other reviews on Amazon).  Still, it does allow me to play PS2 games.  Does anyone know if Sony finally/ever added PS2 backwards compatibility to the PS4?


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 29, 2016)

> 11 minutes ago, Dleg said:
> I finally completed the addition of a remote control repeater to my home theater system.  When I moved into my new place, I put the audio cabinet off in a corner, which made it very hard for the remote to work properly.  You'd have to hold the remote off at a weird angle to change the volume, and about 80% of the time the system would not properly power up or down, requiring additional steps.  So I bought one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Products-IR-Repeater-extender/dp/B009ZGK6QS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1475174950&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=remote+repeater
> ...


Not for the PS4.  I think they have a lot of the games available for digital download if you want to spend the cash.  I would buy some component cables for your PS2 instead.  That's what I use and they work and look great.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, I should do that but I don't want to take the TV off the wall again and the cable covers (super easy though).  Just too lazy, but I'll get over it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> and a CD changer.


:lmao:



Dleg said:


> I also installed the cheap little PlayStation 2 HDMI adapter, but I'm less thrilled about that.  The video quality seems less than I would have expected, and it seems to only work in 4:3 mode (confirmed by other reviews on Amazon).  Still, it does allow me to play PS2 games.  Does anyone know if Sony finally/ever added PS2 backwards compatibility to the PS4?


Why not go with a PS3? The PS3 gen 3 is super compact compared to the other two revisions. Supports 1080p resolution (including 3D). :thumbs:



Dleg said:


> Yeah, I should do that but I don't want to take the TV off the wall again and the cable covers (super easy though).


Take it off the wall? That's why you use an articulating wall-mount. I'll never use anything else. Super easy to access the TV ports and even adjust the angle if need be based on the audience.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

Does PS3 play PS2 games?  I can't remember.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh and fuck you.  I have a lot of CDs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Does PS3 play PS2 games?  I can't remember.


Depends on the version.  http://www.wikihow.com/Play-PS2-Games-on-a-PS3

But you can play any PS2 games you want with a PC emulator. I wouldn't let that bottleneck my high-def viewing experience. :thumbs:



Dleg said:


> Oh and fuck you.  I have a lot of CDs.


LOL.....just messing with you. I've since converted all of my CD library to digital format that's basically accessible from any connected device in my home. Even my high-end home theater system.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Does PS3 play PS2 games?  I can't remember.


One the first model that was initially produced.

       

:bawling:


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

^I think I mentioned before my plans to do the same.  One project that I didn't get around to on my use-it-or-lose-it leave this week was to start that process.  I bought a 4 GB hard drive to connect to my Asus router to turn into an iTunes server for that purpose, but it still sits in the box because, basically, I dread the thought of how much time all of that ripping will take.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> One the first model that was initially produced.
> 
> 
> 
> :bawling:


Yeah, I just did my Googling and saw that.  Too bad.  I'd buy a PS3 or PS4 if it could play the old games.  On the plus side, the PS3 Slim WILL play PS1 games, whic I have a ton of, but I'd rather play my PS2 collection.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Yeah, I just did my Googling and saw that.  Too bad.  I'd buy a PS3 or PS4 if it could play the old games.  On the plus side, the PS3 Slim WILL play PS1 games, whic I have a ton of, but I'd rather play my PS2 collection.


So you're not a fan of emulators even though you can you connect a PS2 (via USB) controller to a PC? Unlimited PS2 library man! 

TWISTED METAL 2!!!


----------



## Dleg (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, well, what's the easiest and cheapest way to get that in my home theater?  I want to play on the big screen with the serious sound.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Yeah, well, what's the easiest and cheapest way to get that in my home theater?  I want to play on the big screen with the serious sound.


Laptop and Wireless HDMI.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2016)

^^ I can't even get some N64 games on emulator to run 100% without lag or video glitches.  Has the PS2 emulator been perfected?

The only PS3 that is PS2 compatible is the original phat 60gb or 40gb version.  You don't want those because most suffer from the yellow ring of death.  I honestly think the component cables will be the easiest solution.


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't believe we're talking about component video cables in 2016.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Agreed. Component video?!  1996 called, they want their hardware back.

I have no issues with N64 emulation nor PS2 (it does require a bit of good processing/video power). Also, the NVidia Shield can also run emulated games and wirelessly broadcast to just about any smart TV. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't see what's wrong with component cables when using legacy systems.  Should I not be using my original NES with composite cables because it's 1984 hardware?  I could get the RGB upgrade, but that's a different story.

Dleg tried going the HDMI route and it didn't work so why not use a tried and proven cable?  It's not like TV's / receivers don't still have component inputs.  

I have no issues with speed, but there are some games where I do get graphical glitches and I'm too lazy to spend the time trying different plugins to see what works.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with it.  I'd rather use the original hardware because I own the original games, and don't want to have to buy new digital downloads or find a source to steal them from for some tablet. I will use component cables because both my 2015 TV and my 2014 pre/pro provide component inputs that upscale to 1080p or 4K, in the case of the TV.  I have the cables, I have the console, I have the controllers, all I need is a little time and effort to connect it up - no money down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

No analog ports on any of my smart TVs (thank god). HDMI from here on out. And to further clarify, it's a single legitimate download not iTunes we're talking about here. But to each their own. I prefer to search through a digital game library vs. a pile of cartridges and discs. :dunno:  Plus with the Shield, I can take those with me where ever I want (the cousins &amp; nieces/nephews love the old games!).


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not against upgrading at all, that's why i attempted the HDMI converter.  

So please explain this to me more fully: the entire PS2 library is available for one legitimate download?  That sounds pretty good, and the Shield seems reasonably priced.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Indeed. It's just an ISO file download if I remember correctly. I've always just had them backed up so I didn't need to download them after a windows re-image or the like. I don't have the exact link I used handy as I have that archived somewhere on my gaming PC. But here's some light reading for you if you'd like to learn more. :thumbs:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/239164/how_to_emulate_the_sony_playstation_2_ps2_on_your_pc.html


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I'm not against upgrading at all, that's why i attempted the HDMI converter.  So please explain this to me more fully: the entire PS2 library is available for one legitimate download?  That sounds pretty good, and the Shield seems reasonably priced.


It would take you a while to download the entire PS2 library. Each game is around 2 gigs and there must be hundreds of games in the library.

Run a search on Google for Emuparadise if you want to see what's available.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> It would take you a while to download the entire PS2 library. Each game is around 2 gigs and there must be hundreds of games in the library.
> 
> Run a search on Google for Emuparadise if you want to see what's available.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


While this is true, I found some of the games to not be quite that large. In addition, there are sources out there that offer libraries of games that are in compressed format and easily downloadable over-night.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 30, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. It's just an ISO file download if I remember correctly. I've always just had them backed up so I didn't need to download them after a windows re-image or the like. I don't have the exact link I used handy as I have that archived somewhere on my gaming PC. But here's some light reading for you if you'd like to learn more. :thumbs:
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/239164/how_to_emulate_the_sony_playstation_2_ps2_on_your_pc.html


So I read that, and I am wondering are we talking about two different things here?  Can this be run on the NVidia Shield?  Or only on a PC?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dleg said:


> So I read that, and I am wondering are we talking about two different things here?  Can this be run on the NVidia Shield?  Or only on a PC?


In general, we are talking about the same thing. The link was merely to bring you up to speed on PS2 game emulation. Not necessarily a specific application of such.

As for the NV Shield, there is a similar adaptation for the Android interface. But it gets a little more tricky due to the different architecture and execution of the Android operating system. Truthfully, the Shield is geared more toward high-end mobile gaming platforms. Which is what I primarily use it for. I wouldn't necessarily recommend purchasing that specifically to run an emulator. That could probably be accomplished with a more economical solution.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Look what made it into my my home theater system this weekend (not the NES/SNES console). 







Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

@Supe (and any others with HT experience), have you encountered any sort of component that will allow power switching triggered by another device or by IR/RF? The only issue with the amp is that it requires manual on/off switching. My AVR doesn't have an aux. switched outlet either. I'm on the search for something like this or might have to fabricate something custom.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel like this should be moved to the Nerd Sub Forum


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I feel like this should be moved to the Nerd Sub Forum


Link?  :biggrin:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Link?  :biggrin:


http://www.engineerboards.com


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> http://www.engineerboards.com


ldman:


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @Supe (and any others with HT experience), have you encountered any sort of component that will allow power switching triggered by another device or by IR/RF? The only issue with the amp is that it requires manual on/off switching. My AVR doesn't have an aux. switched outlet either. I'm on the search for something like this or might have to fabricate something custom.


Just to clarify, there is NO 12V outlet trigger on your pre/pro?


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 3, 2016)

IR outlet?  :dunno:

https://www.amazon.com/Infrared-Adapter-Remote-Control-Socket/dp/B010EZZUMS


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

OK, for power strip options, look up "energy saving power strip".  These have outlets that are turned off based on a "trigger" outlet.  

If you have a 12v out on pre/pro, you have a DIY option:

http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/diy-12v-trigger-outlet-to-automatically-power-on-off-devices.313534/

Option 3 if you have a 12V signal is to use a current sensor block feeding a controlled 12v outlet.  Xantech is one company that makes them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> Just to clarify, there is NO 12V outlet trigger on your pre/pro?


Correct. On the newer high-end AVRs I was looking at when I bought my Pioneer Elite, they just didn't seem to include them anymore. Even though there was certainly space for one (or more).



MetsFan said:


> IR outlet?  :dunno:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Infrared-Adapter-Remote-Control-Socket/dp/B010EZZUMS


Ya I looked at this also. But I'm skeptical due to the lack of reviews, "unknown" origin, and the fact that I can read nothing on the label. 



Supe said:


> OK, for power strip options, look up "energy saving power strip".  These have outlets that are turned off based on a "trigger" outlet.
> 
> If you have a 12v out on pre/pro, you have a DIY option:
> 
> ...


The DIY is basically what I could build in an even more compact enclosure using an ice cube or solid state relay. Just wanted to see if there was any sort of consumer solution already available but it's not looking like it. Thanks for all the (nerd) feedback. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

I guess I'm just surprised they're not including them, given the big push for a lot of the bluetooth/wireless amps.  It's also possible that you may be able to trigger off a subwoofer out line.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> I guess I'm just surprised they're not including them, given the big push for a lot of the bluetooth/wireless amps.  It's also possible that you may be able to trigger off a subwoofer out line.


Agreed. I think the Xantech might be the cleanest solution. And my AVR has (2) 12V trigger outputs (pictured below, just to left of speaker inputs).







EDIT: Actually maybe not, if this smart power strip can accomplish the same thing with less wiring/configuration, maybe I'll try it. It's only $25 after all.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 4, 2016)

I have the parts to put together an IR switched outlet version for my ATI amp, which has an RS232 connector that requires 12V DC 500 mA to trigger the amp, but my pre/pro only provides 100 mA or so.  The solution I have seen people use is the IR switched outlet, with a 12V wall transformer wired to the appropriate RS 232.  I just haven't done anything about it yet, because it takes time and it's extra wires that i would really rather not have hanging behind my rack.  Maybe I'll try out a smart power switch instead, which sounds a lot easier.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dleg said:


> I have the parts to put together an IR switched outlet version for my ATI amp, which has an RS232 connector that requires 12V DC 500 mA to trigger the amp, but my pre/pro only provides 100 mA or so.  The solution I have seen people use is the IR switched outlet, with a 12V wall transformer wired to the appropriate RS 232.  I just haven't done anything about it yet, because it takes time and it's extra wires that i would really rather not have hanging behind my rack.  Maybe I'll try out a smart power switch instead, which sounds a lot easier.


I found something similar (http://www.xantech.com/products/i_folder/i_irs232.pdf) but agree, while doable, I was hoping to find a simpler solution. I'll report back once the smart power strip arrives but I don't foresee any issues with it not working. In addition, there are some reviews where users have successfully used the strip in the same configuration I plan to.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2018)

And let the home theater design on paper begin! Hope to base the design off of something close to this:

http://www.avsforum.com/ht-month-force-theater/?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=AVSForum.com_new-content-unsold&amp;utm_source=AVSForum.com20180202


----------



## Dleg (Feb 9, 2018)

that's pretty cool, but personally I would go a little more conservative with the decor in my own home!  But I wish I had a friend with that system...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 9, 2018)

Been drooling over these long enough.  At some point I am going to have to pull the trigger.

https://www.paradigm.com/products-current/series=prestige


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2018)

I finally installed a 4K Blu Ray player this weekend.  Pretty cool, the difference is noticeable but pretty subtle. It makes me wonder, though, if going this route is like buying in to super audio CD - an awesome product but just so far behind the actual market that it will ultimately not be supported and I won't be able to get discs. Already you can't rent them, so I'm pretty much stuck with buying the occasional movie that is either 1) something I must have (Star Wars - The Last Jedi this week) or 2) something I don't already have in Blu-ray - which is pretty much nothing.  I get the sense that the internet has already made "discs" obsolete, which sucks for people like me who don't live in a big city with enough bandwidth and/or competition to make 4K streaming possible or affordable. I also like all the extra features that come with a disc vs. streaming, although I have to admit I rarely watch any of it.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2018)

I think you're safe.  4K will be around a while, and it's recognized that most cable and internet providers lack the ability to broadcast/stream in 4K so far.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 2, 2018)

Were going to pick up a nice 84 IN or something   TV for the recently completed basement, but I didn't even fool with running wires for surround sound "and all that" it just seems like something done in the 70's now that I look back at it?

Maybe the TV's have advanced pretty well for me that I get enough sound quality out of just the newer TV's and maybe get one sound bar, but I just don't feel I am missing much by not having it anymore? (we left our system when we sold the house in Atlanta)

Flame Away!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 2, 2018)

Supe said:


> I think you're safe.  4K will be around a while, and it's recognized that most cable and internet providers lack the ability to broadcast/stream in 4K so far.


There are already 6K and 8K computer monitors, so TVs won't be far behind.  TV manufacturer's will always find some new thing to keep selling TVs.  It was HD (720p), then different flavors of HD (1080i, 1080p), then 4K, then 3D, then curved screens, now OLEDs are making an appearance.  There are only so may technologies they can add, and adding pixels (resolution) is one of the easiest...especially when it isn't supported by anything (i.e., you can tell the user it has 8k resolution, but if there aren't any ways to produce 8k content, they'll never know if it is actually 8k or not).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Were going to pick up a nice 84 IN or something   TV for the recently completed basement, but I didn't even fool with running wires for surround sound "and all that" it just seems like something done in the 70's now that I look back at it?
> 
> Maybe the TV's have advanced pretty well for me that I get enough sound quality out of just the newer TV's and maybe get one sound bar, but I just don't feel I am missing much by not having it anymore? (we left our system when we sold the house in Atlanta)


The newer sound bars I've heard at various friends' houses are actually pretty decent. And quite a bit less of a PIA.



wilheldp_PE said:


> There are already 6K and 8K computer monitors, so TVs won't be far behind.  TV manufacturer's will always find some new thing to keep selling TVs.  It was HD (720p), then different flavors of HD (1080i, 1080p), then 4K, then 3D, then curved screens, now OLEDs are making an appearance.  There are only so may technologies they can add, and adding pixels (resolution) is one of the easiest...especially when it isn't supported by anything (i.e., you can tell the user it has 8k resolution, but if there aren't any ways to produce 8k content, they'll never know if it is actually 8k or not).


Indeed. The OLED screens I've seen to date are pretty fantastic. That's going to be the next purchase I make in the way of a TV upgrade.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. The OLED screens I've seen to date are pretty fantastic. That's going to be the next purchase I make in the way of a TV upgrade.


Me too.  I'm still rolling with a 50" 1080p TV from 10+ years ago (1st world problems).  I've been looking at the LG OLEDs, and will probably buy one some time this year.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2018)

I've read the OLED screens can suffer from "burn in" and that was something that kept me away from plasmas.  The better LED/LCD screens these days are super impressive when set up well.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Were going to pick up a nice 84 IN or something   TV for the recently completed basement, but I didn't even fool with running wires for surround sound "and all that" it just seems like something done in the 70's now that I look back at it?
> 
> Maybe the TV's have advanced pretty well for me that I get enough sound quality out of just the newer TV's and maybe get one sound bar, but I just don't feel I am missing much by not having it anymore? (we left our system when we sold the house in Atlanta)
> 
> Flame Away!!!!


I appreciate the heck out of my surround system.  It can literally shake the couch I am sitting on, which adds a lot to the experience.  Of course, most of the time I get yelled at if I listen to it loud enough for my tastes!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I've read the OLED screens can suffer from "burn in" and that was something that kept me away from plasmas.  The better LED/LCD screens these days are super impressive when set up well.


I've read a bit on that too. However, now with newer technologies (that weren't typically offered with the aforementioned plasma variety) manufacturers employ screen saver features (my LED/LCD displays all have this). In addition, there are also auto power-off features that can be configured accordingly (I have mine set to 4 hrs max.).


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2018)

So I’m a big cheapskate that still has my old Sony Dolby 5.1 recover and upgraded to a Samsung 50 in. 1080 smart tv.  I never hooked up the surround sound because the tv was digital output and the receiver has analog RCA inputs.  I just learned of and bought a digital to analog converter that supports connectivity of the tv to the older surround sound system.  $17 on amazon and I have surround sound again.  Cool!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> The newer sound bars I've heard at various friends' houses are actually pretty decent. And quite a bit less of a PIA.


The wife got me that Bose soundbar this past Christmas.  Definitely a vast improvement over the TV speakers.  It's got Bluetooth so I've played music from my phone over it, way louder than I ever needed to do with anything on the TV so far, and it can blast out some pretty serious sound.  One wire to connect and it hides away nicely behind/under the TV (wasn't quite enough space to fit it under the TV so it is right behind it but the sound doesn't seem to be affected at all).  Only thing it doesn't have that would have been nice is the CEC HDMI that would let you control the volume with the TV remote, but I've gotten along just fine without it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Only thing it doesn't have that would have been nice is the CEC HDMI that would let you control the volume with the TV remote, but I've gotten along just fine without it.


If I remember correctly, I believe there is a Bluetooth-to-IR adapter that can be had for relatively cheap which should provide conventional remote connectivity. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a relatively cheap sound bar in my living room.  The original TV speakers were so bad, that fairly normal dialogue and bass would make the case on the back of the TV resonate and create this horrendous sound.  It more than does the trick for normal TV watching, but it's no theater experience.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 9, 2018)

All i have is an 9-year old 50" plasma, a two-channel DIY amp in a hobby box, Overnight Sensations, and an old Altec Lansing ADA885 subwoofer being repurposed when I get the amp in this week.


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> All i have is an 9-year old 50" plasma, a two-channel DIY amp in a hobby box, Overnight Sensations, and an old Altec Lansing ADA885 subwoofer being repurposed when I get the amp in this week.


I still need to build a pair of Overnight Sensations for my office!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 9, 2018)

Final verdict on the 4K Blu ray player:  I can't hardly see the difference between that and regular 1080p Blu ray.  Not saying it was a waste, but...... it might have been. 

This with a 65 inch 4K TV.  Yes, I have all the settings correct. Yes, the colors are more vivid in UHD.  Yes, I can see the greater resolution when I stand up next to my TV.  But I can't see the difference sitting in my couch, 11-12 feet away.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Final verdict on the 4K Blu ray player:  I can't hardly see the difference between that and regular 1080p Blu ray.  Not saying it was a waste, but...... it might have been.
> 
> This with a 65 inch 4K TV.  Yes, I have all the settings correct. Yes, the colors are more vivid in UHD.  Yes, I can see the greater resolution when I stand up next to my TV.  But I can't see the difference sitting in my couch, 11-12 feet away.


No argument from me.  The TV I just got is a 4K, although I didn't get it because it was 4K.  I've watched some 4K stuff and it doesn't really look that much different to me.  I gotta figure that at some point, they're doing stuff that the human eye can't pick up but it sounds impressive and helps sell more TV's..


----------



## Supe (Apr 9, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Final verdict on the 4K Blu ray player:  I can't hardly see the difference between that and regular 1080p Blu ray.  Not saying it was a waste, but...... it might have been.
> 
> This with a 65 inch 4K TV.  Yes, I have all the settings correct. Yes, the colors are more vivid in UHD.  Yes, I can see the greater resolution when I stand up next to my TV.  But I can't see the difference sitting in my couch, 11-12 feet away.


The one I really noticed a difference on was "Finding Dory".  It really changed the fluidity/detail of the animation.  I'm not sure it translates as well to live footage.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2019)

The hits keep coming!  This last lightning strike (second in 10 months) officially took out the projector, receiver, PS4 Pro, subwoofer amp, and my upstairs furnace  

My wallet is hurting big time.  Replacement equipment includes (and I had to seriously scour the internet for deals):

Receiver: Marantz 6013

Projector: Sony HW45ES

PS4 Pro: Being taken in for repair on Friday

Subwoofer Amp: Dayton Audio SA230

New addition: Panamax MR4300 line conditioner/surge suppressor for most of the AV equipment (rated/warrantied against lightning strikes w/equipment coverage)

New addition: Tripp Lite AV2FB Isobar line conditioner/surge protector to ceiling mount for the projector (also rated/warrantied against lightning strikes w/equipment coverage)

Found the Marantz at the lowest price its ever been.  Still uses Audyssey for setup, and I prefer its music capabilities over the equivalent Denon.

Because I had to replace the other gear, no 4K projector for now.  I was not willing to spend $5K on a compromised native 4K projector, and there are very few offerings in the $3K market with Panasonic no longer manufacturing units like they did a decade ago.  I am not sold on the "simulated" 4K/upscaling in the sub-$5K projector offerings, and I know the price for the real deal technology will drop considerably in the coming years.  So I got a SCREAMING deal on a refurb Sony, which is rated about as highly as any 1080P projector gets in a controlled light environment, and cost me only A THIRD of what the upscaling Epson would have.

The sub amp is nothing to write home about, but is the only decent amp I could find under $300 with some review/reliability history (it's also a class A/B).  230 amps into 4 ohms is plenty for what I need, as my ported SonoSub is pretty efficient, and the previous plate amp had a lesser output than that.

Deal of the weekend, though - I had been wanting to put an AV rack in where the small door opening in the false wall was, because it sucks having to half crawl behind the wall to turn everything on, change discs, etc.  Scouring Craigslist, I found a 7 foot rack with 5 shelves for $70!  Turns out it was a Seismic rated Mid Atlantic rack that lists at $1100 not counting the shelves.  The guy did demo for a living, and a bank was using it for their customer waiting area TV equipment.  He thought he might use it someday, decided he wanted the garage space, so it went home with me.  Made it as far as my front lawn - cut it down to 52" so it would fit behind my false wall.  Secured it to the floor/wall, works like a dream, and no more crawling through the doggie door to change anything.

Any recommendations on whole-home surge protectors?  @knight1fox3?  Looking at the Siemens FS140, which seems to be equipped to handle lightning strikes and be 3 stages so it can protect a broader array of devices/surge levels.


----------

